# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Interactive map of Belgium

## VMS

Just found this site today. Thanks for it! And for interactive map of Belgium. So, this was not only my idea  :Smiling:  You can take a look at my interactive map at http://benelux.atspace.com

----------


## Minty

I am wondering what writing is that? (the one in your website that is not English)?

Your interactive map is interesting, usually for outings we use GPS, from Garmin it's good, and besides Europe we also have Australia and South East Asia.

----------


## VMS

It's Russian language

----------


## Minty

Are you Russian living in Belgium?

----------


## VMS

Exactly. I'm from Moscow and work now in Antwerp.

----------


## Minty

Ok, I guess I will be the first one to welcome you here. I hope you like it here in our forum.

----------


## misa.j

That is a very cool map, VMS! Thanks so much for sharing! I love how I can look at so many pics of each city by just clicking the red dots. 

Are you thinking about expanding it at all? I would really like to see the whole Europe in your site!

----------


## Maciamo

Hi VMS and welcome on the forum !  :Wavey: 

I see you have had the same idea as me of an interactive map of Belgium. The difference is that mine links to information pages, while yours has pop-up with pictures. That is certainly a good way of discovering a region in just a few clicks. 

I see you have been to a lot of places too. It would be nice if you could upload some of your pictures on the Europe Gallery.  :Smiling: 

Incidentally, what are you favourite cities in the Benelux ?

----------


## VMS

Hi Maciamo,

First, thank you once more for your excellent site!
Hm... my favorite cities? Difficult question... 
Definetly Luxembourg, Dinant, Utrecht, Ieper. Next - Gent, Brugge, Antwerpen, Leuven, Maastricht, Delft. And many many others  :Smiling: 

Regarding pictures - may be the following will be better. 
1. I'll place the relevant link to your pages (if exist) for every point of interest on my interactive map.
2. May be (if you like) you'll place a link to my map somewhere at your site.

Please, let me know regarding p.1. If you agree, please provide me an icon (no more than 16x16), which will point to your site.

Vladimir

----------


## Maciamo

I see that you haven't got so many pictures of Walloon cities. In my top 5 I would certainly include Namur, the capital of Wallonia, as well as Luxembourg, Maastricht, Bruges and either Brussels or Amsterdam.

----------


## VMS

I've added photos of 5 Luxembourg castles. 

BTW, at http://www.ont.lu/broc-en.html one can order (for free) an excellent "Luxembourg castles" brochure - 82 A4 pages of text and high-quality photos. I got mine by post in 3 days after I placed an order.

----------


## Kinsao

Thank you for the link, VMS! and welcome!  :Victory:   :Hey there !: 

I have never been to Belgium, but such map is a good way to find out things about the country.  :Smiling:

----------

